# Anyone know of a UK charity linked to infertility research?



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi girls 

Some of you might have seen my ad in Pink Pages for my new company The Life Ring (www.thelifering.com). For those who haven't, I set up a company this year and have designed a collection of silver and gold rings in order to raise money for charity.

I launched this year with breast cancer research being the charity I would raise money for but I am looking to make a new collection next year for infertility research.

Problem is I don't know a charity who works with infertiliy reasearch that I can approach. Does anyone have any ideas? Would love any advice at this stage!

By the way, I'm thinking of using an orange stone as the trademark stone for this ring as this is OUR colour for positivity (I used pink for breast cancer) .... any thoughts? I wanted to use Mexican fire stone as it has the most amazing energy but unfortunately it's too soft to use in my ring design!

Love to hear from you and hugs to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I think this question got asked a while back (can't remember when) and I don't think there is a 'research' charity as such. There are various small funds that offer grants to those doing research in the IF area but  these seem to be from private trusts.

I guess the alternative is to support a IF support group charity 

Sorry I'm not more help and congrats on the success of the Life Ring!

Deb


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Hi

Not infertility solely but can suggest 'Women-for-women', Sir Robert Winston is their patron.

'Women-for-women raises funds, awareness and provides training for research into the causes and treatments of conditions that affect women and their babies including; cancer, miscarriage, genetic disease, stillbirth, polycystic ovary syndrome, pre-eclampsia, _infertility_, obstetric cholestasis, brain injury.'
www.women-for-women.org

Great idea and wishing you lots of luck.

Dawn
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

There is also WellBeing of Women http://www.wellbeingofwomen.org.uk/ .Their aims are to support research for "Gynaecological cancers, Pregnancy and birth and Quality of life problems such as polycystic ovary syndrome, endometriosis, troublesome symptoms of the menopause, painful periods and incontinence". They are funding reearch at the moment into NK cells in the womb and possible effects on implantation and early miscarriage.

Good luck!
Bettyx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Fantastic Idea!
Love the orange stone idea 
Well done on the Life ring 

~Dizzi~


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for your replies girls, I'll check out the websites and see if they will meet with me.  I like the sound of the Well Being of Women as I'm sure immune issues play an important role in implantation problems...I'm just going through the Chicago tests at the moment to look at my NK levels amongst other things.

Can't believe there isn't a charity linked to infertility, maybe it's time we started one   

Debs, I'd love to raise money for support groups as I know how valuable they are (thank you FF for being my life line!) but I really want to keep with research if at all possible as it is in line with the charity we're working with for the breast cancer research ring.  But I'll obviously be donating large amounts of money myself after I win the EuroMillions lottery this evening     Congratulations on your ticker reaching halfway hunni  

Dizzi....glad you like the orange, it's such an amazing colour!!

Thanks again girls.
Allison xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

How about the HER Trust??

its a womens health charity 

http://hertrust.org/new/home.php

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Fidget hunni    Sorry I've only just replied but I was in Holland for the weekend.  Did you have a lovely hols hun?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Thats ok hunni, I only got back Thursday myself  

Had a fab time thx, Hope you had a great time over here??

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

